# [SOLVED] kernel-4.1.15 missing /linux/compiler-gcc6.h

## OldTango

Sense sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0 went stable I am unable to update some packages or rebuild my kernel due to this error:

```
/usr/src/linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1/include/linux/compiler-gcc.h:121:30: fatal error: linux/compiler-gcc6.h: No such file or directory #include gcc_header(__GNUC__)
```

I am unsure what the best solution is or how to solve this problem.

TIA.....  :Confused: Last edited by OldTango on Sun Nov 26, 2017 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

OldTango,

```
$ eix gentoo-sources

[?] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.10.107-r1) 3.10.107-r1^bs

     (4.1.43-r1) 4.1.43-r1^bs

     (4.4.87-r1) 4.4.87-r1^bs

     (4.4.95) (~)4.4.95^bs

     (4.4.96) (~)4.4.96^bs

     (4.4.97) (~)4.4.97^bs

     (4.9.49-r1) 4.9.49-r1^bs

     (4.9.59) (~)4.9.59^bs

     (4.9.60) (~)4.9.60^bs

     (4.9.61) (~)4.9.61^bs

     (4.12.12) 4.12.12^bs

     (4.12.13) (~)4.12.13^bs

     (4.12.14) (~)4.12.14^bs

     (4.13.10) (~)4.13.10^bs

     (4.13.11) (~)4.13.11^bs{tbz2}

     (4.13.12) (~)4.13.12^bs

     (4.14.0) [M](~)4.14.0^bs{tbz2}
```

The above kernels are in the tree.  Choose one.  If you want to stay with linux-4.1.x update to 4.1.43-r1 but notice that 4.9.49-r1 and 4.12.12 are also marked stable.

----------

## OldTango

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> OldTango,
> 
> The above kernels are in the tree.  Choose one.  If you want to stay with linux-4.1.x update to 4.1.43-r1 but notice that 4.9.49-r1 and 4.12.12 are also marked stable.

 

Thanks Neddy,

Although I was hoping there might be a solution short of installing another kernel, as I will be doing major hardware updates in the next 60 days that will require a newer kernel. I was waiting to tackle it all at the same time. No such luck I guess.

----------

## OldTango

Installing gentoo-sources-4.12.12 has solved the issue......................  :Smile: 

----------

